# cobrança



## cinditina

Necesito escribir esta frase en un ejercicio pero desconozco el término cobrança. La frase es: Mi madre me hace muchas cobranças por eso quiero salir de casa.


----------



## araceli

Cobranza, con Z.

Lo traduciría por *cuestiones*, en la oración que das como ejemplo.

Chau


----------



## zelis

araceli said:


> Cobranza, con Z.
> 
> Lo traduciría por *cuestiones*, en la oración que das como ejemplo.
> 
> Chau


Cuestiones, exigencias...
«Cobrança» vem no dicionário da língua portugueasa. O DRAE traz «cobranza» e «cobrar». Ver «cobrar/10. Indemnizarse; compensarse de un favor hecho o de un daño recibido. [...]»


----------



## Mangato

Acho que não quer dizer isso. Cobrar no Brasil tem o significado de exigir, inclusive repreender, adoestar

_O chefe me cobrou muito por chegar tarde._

No teu exemplo 
_*Mi madre me reprende mucho por eso quiero irme de casa.*_

El término cobrança, no tiene traducción literal al español

Salir de casa se entiende salir por la puerta para volver. Entiendo que pretendes decir quese mudara otro sitio por los conflictos con la madre.

Cumprimentos


----------



## cinditina

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## zelis

Mangato said:


> Acho que não quer dizer isso. Cobrar no Brasil tem o significado de exigir, inclusive repreender, adoestar
> 
> _O chefe me cobrou muito por chegar tarde._
> 
> No teu exemplo
> _*Mi madre me reprende mucho por eso qiero salir de casa.*_
> 
> El término cobrança, no tiene traducción literal al español
> 
> Cumprimentos


 Ó Mangato, eu queria dizer o que você diz, mas fui pouco claro.


----------



## Mangato

zelis said:


> Ó Mangato, eu queria dizer o que você diz, mas fui pouco claro.


 
Entendi, Zelis. Só quis clarificar para os hispanos. Podiam atrapalhar

Cumprimentos


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem-vinda ao foro *cinditina *

Permita observa que uma frase traduzida pela metade tende a causar problemas. É sempre melhor apresentar a oração completa original, separada de tentativas de tradução. Mais informação aqui


cinditina said:


> ... La frase es: Mi madre me hace muchas cobranças por eso quiero salir de casa.


*Mangato* capturou o sentido correto





Mangato said:


> Acho que não quer dizer isso. Cobrar no Brasil tem o significado de exigir, inclusive repreender, ad*m*oestar


Sem o benefício do original, quem sabe
Mi madre es demasiado exigente, por eso quiero salir de casa​Até mais ver


----------



## Mangato

Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* 

 


> Acho que não quer dizer isso. Cobrar no Brasil tem o significado de exigir, inclusive repreender, ad*m*oestar


 
Obrigado *coolbrowne, *por me corrigir, mas escrevi adoestar de jeito deliberado.
Veja o que diz o Priberam

*adoestar *





de _doesto_


v. tr., 
doestar;repreender;recriminar;exprobar.

Cumprimentos

MG​


----------



## coolbrowne

Aha! Não sabia esta, obrigado 


Mangato said:


> doestar;repreender;recriminar;exprobar.


----------



## cinditina

Coolbrowne e Mangato, muito obrigada pela colaboração. Estou encantada com este foro. A a troca de informações e pontos de vistas é realmente enriquecedora. Os dois captaram a essência do que eu queria dizer.
Um abraço


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

¿También prodía ser: "_mi madre me quiere *cobrar *por todo"_?

(Cobrar las facturas de luz, el agua, arriendo)


----------



## Billie Ro

Creo que el siguiente sentido es similar, pero, caray, me cuesta pasarlo al español. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias.

Dá para ver que tem medo de se ferir no ressentimento potencial dos conterrâneos que aguentaram a ditadura sem ir embora. Fala no caso de um teatrólogo brasileiro que trabalhou anos no exílio tendo o maior respeito, sucesso e prestígio internacional e, assim que voltou para casa, teve seu trabalho destruído por uma *cobrança* gratuita e agressivanitidamente pessoal, sem qualquer fiapo de carinho. 

Se me ocurre lo siguiente: 
"(...) destruyeron su trabajo, *reprochándoselo* de forma gratuita y agresiva, claramente personal, sin una pizca de cariño".


----------

